# Looking for a company to print t-shirts in Melbourne Australia



## Teve17 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi,

I'm currently using a screen-printer in Bayswater, loverly bloke & very good prices but the quality just isn't up to scratch for our change from Promo to trying to break into the fashion world,
also he had the limitations of a 300mm x 300mm design area max,

So what I'm looking for is a screen-printer (or other method) out in the eastern suburbs of Melbourne, for continual work, 20-100 garments per design at a time, A3 design size,

So if anyone knows of any please pass the info on,

Cheers!


----------



## bob_d (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Basic Printers in Melbourne??*

Hey mate, im in the same boat. been using franklin print in boronia. i have processed a heap of orders with him. he let me down a few times with deadlines. put in an order for 100+ hoodies. after initial contact, i left him 5+ voicemails and a load of emails. no communication whatsoever on his part. i had to cancel all my orders and pay back money i didnt have.

so now im looking for someone in melbourne that can process 100 garments every two to three weeks, direct to garment and reasonably priced of course.

cheers


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Basic Printers in Melbourne??*

Hi guys! 
Welcome aboard  
Zhenji from Inkstyle might be able to help you with direct to garment printing.


----------



## nate06 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Basic Printers in Melbourne??*

hey guys try screen play in fitzroy, havnt used them yet but heard good things..Im waiting for a price list


----------



## bosc0 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Basic Printers in Melbourne??*

Same boat guys..... Looking for a quality printer in a similar area to those above.

Would be cool to get a list happening with peoples experiences next to them.


----------

